# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΜΌΣ  ΤΑΣΗΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ  ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ

## ΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝΗΣ

Αγαπητοι φιλοι  
Ψαχνω ενα σχεδιο για να βγαλω απο την ταση δικτύου 220ac  600V dc   χωρις μετασχηματιστή .
Αν εχει κάποιος κανενα σχεδιο ας το στηλη στο mail  nikos.denis@yahoo.gr
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## p.gabr

Νίκο κατ αρχήν καλώς ήρθες 
Το φόρουμ είναι ένας τόπος ανταλλαγής γνώσεων και απόψεων. Εαν ότι ο καθένας σκεφτόταν και λειυουργουσε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, (στείλε την απάντηση στο μαιλ) τότε δεν θα υπήρχε τίποτα

----------

A--15 (03-11-15), 

αθικτον (04-11-15), 

bchris (04-11-15), 

FILMAN (03-11-15), 

GeorgeVita (03-11-15), 

moutoulos (03-11-15), 

pantelisyzfr1 (03-11-15), 

SRF (03-11-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

... επίσης δεν δημοσιεύουμε το email μας!
Κυκλοφορούν ένα κάρο μηχανές για spam.

edit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_doubler



Αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις διαχείρισης τάσεως δικτύου ρεύματος ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙΣ!

----------

bchris (04-11-15), 

FILMAN (03-11-15)

----------


## dog80

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι  
> Ψαχνω ενα σχεδιο για να βγαλω απο την ταση δικτύου 220ac  600V dc   χωρις μετασχηματιστή .
> Αν εχει κάποιος κανενα σχεδιο ας το στηλη στο mail  nikos.denis@yahoo.gr
> Σας ευχαριστω




Πρέπει να δώσεις και άλλες πληροφορίες. 

Πόσο ρεύμα θέλεις να τραβήξεις απο τα 600 VDC? 
Πόση κυμάτωση μπορείς να ανεχτείς? 
Πού θα χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτή η τάση?

Και το σημαντικότερο, έχεις εμπειρία με κυκλώματα υψηλής τάσης?


Ένα απλό κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού τάσης είναι το παρακάτω:

http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...r-circuit.html



Αν δέν κάνω λάθος, στην έξοδο του θα βγάλει το διπλάσιο της τιμής κορύφωσης της τάσης δικτύου, δηλαδή περίπου 620 Volt DC. Αν όμως προσπαθήσεις να τραβήξεις οτιδήποτε παραπάνω απο μερικά mA, αδειάζουν οι πυκνωτές και η τάση πέφτει κατακόρυφα.

Επιπλέον πρέπει όλα τα εξαρτήματα να είναι κατάληλα για χρήση σε τάση δικτύου.

----------

FILMAN (03-11-15)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝΗΣ

Κυριοι μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ.
Παναγιωτη  εχεις δίκαιο 
Γιωργο εχω σχεση με το ρευμα  εχω κατασκευαση τωρα τροφoδοτικό για 300v. Α παλιά  1978-1982 ειχα σταθμο στα ΑΜ (radio Captain).
Γιαννη θελω να τροφοδοτήσω μια 6L6 & 807 για ΑΜ
Μια στα νιάτα και μια στα γεράματα .
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Πρόσεξε, διότι το κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού τάσεως δεν προσφέρει απομόνωση από το δίκτυο εκτός αν το τροφοδοτήσεις από μετασχηματιστή. Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση γιατί να μην βάλεις κατευθείαν έναν μετασχηματιστή που να σου δίνει απευθείας την τάση που χρειάζεσαι;

----------


## nikknikk4

και εδώ


Τόμος 1ος Τριλιανού

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...?do=file&id=63


Τόμος 2ος Τριλιανού

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...?do=file&id=64

----------


## awmn931

Χμμ. Ο Νίκος Δένης ή Δενής ο παλιός radio Captain στα μεσαία που ετοιμάζεται πάλι με μια 807 στα 600 να βγει στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Το μόνο που έμεινε είναι να πεις και την διεύθυνση σου να μη τους παιδεύεις να κοιτάνε ψηλά για κεραία και που πάει η κάθοδος.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## apilot

Φαίνεται Νίκο θα είσαι συνηθισμένος από τα παλιά. Τότε κοιτούσανε ψιλά να δουν καμιά κεραία γιατί μόνο από καρφωτές πιάνανε κανέναν.

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι, τώρα είναι πιο εύκολο, κοιτάει η EEΤΤ εδώ, διασταυρώνει στοιχεία πάει στο σημείο και μαζεύει.

----------


## Spark

οπως εγραψε και ο γιαννης στο #4 εαν θελεις ρευμα περισσότερο απο mA τότε ο μετασχηματιστής ειναι η σωστή επιλογη.
θα έλεγα η μόνη επιλογή αλλα δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχουν παλμοτροφοδοτικά για την τάση που θέλεις

----------


## alpha uk

Βρε παιδιά έχω  την εντύπωση ότι γίνεται με 5 πυκνωτές, δεν θυμάμαι καλά, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, πάνε πολλά χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που έκανε ανωρθοση δικτύου για σταθμό ΑΜ

----------


## nikknikk4

> Χμμ. Ο Νίκος Δένης ή Δενής ο παλιός radio Captain στα μεσαία που ετοιμάζεται πάλι με μια 807 στα 600 να βγει στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> Το μόνο που έμεινε είναι να πεις και την διεύθυνση σου να μη τους παιδεύεις να κοιτάνε ψηλά για κεραία και που πάει η κάθοδος.
> 
> Πάντα φιλικά.



χαλάρωσε λίγο.

οτι γράφει κάποιος στο * internet* δεν  σημαίνει οτι ειναι πραγματικό.

δηλαδή εαν εγραφε...* μπομπ σφουγγαρ;άκης* ...θα έψαχναν τα  *video club  ?*

----------


## itta-vitta

2.jpg

Αυτός είναι 2πλασιασμός πλήρους κύματος. Οι άλλοι είναι 2πλασιασμοί ημίσεως κύματος. Επειδή δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να τον σχεδιάσω τον έκοψα από τον 1ο τόμο του Τριλιανού. Πριν από 40 χρόνια έτσι φτιάχναμε τα τροφοδοτικά των πομπών. Το σχήμα είναι τυπικό. Αν θέλεις να τον κατασκευάσεις, παίρνεις κατ ευθείαν το δίκτυο, οι δίοδοι είναι 1ν4007 ή ΒΥ127 (1000ν/1Α), ανά δύο εν σειρά, δύο ηλεκτρολυτικοί 100μφ ή και μεγαλύτεροι και παράλληλα σε κάθε ηλεκτρολυτικό μια αντίσταση 220-330κω/2βαττ. Εν σειρά στη γραμμή του (+) βάλε ένα μπαλάστ και μετά έναν 0,01 + και - , για την εξουδετέρωση του βόμβου. Η κατασκευή είναι απόλυτα ασφαλής, μπορείς να βάζεις το φις όπως νάναι. Αν όμως έχεις στον πίνακα ασφάλεια διαρροής, θα σου τη ρίχνει.

----------


## nikknikk4

> 2.jpg
> 
> Αυτός είναι 2πλασιασμός πλήρους κύματος. Οι άλλοι είναι 2πλασιασμοί ημίσεως κύματος. Επειδή δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να τον σχεδιάσω τον έκοψα από τον 1ο τόμο του Τριλιανού. Πριν από 40 χρόνια έτσι φτιάχναμε τα τροφοδοτικά των πομπών. Το σχήμα είναι τυπικό. Αν θέλεις να τον κατασκευάσεις, παίρνεις κατ ευθείαν το δίκτυο, οι δίοδοι είναι 1ν4007 ή ΒΥ127 (1000ν/1Α), ανά δύο εν σειρά, δύο ηλεκτρολυτικοί 100μφ ή και μεγαλύτεροι και παράλληλα σε κάθε ηλεκτρολυτικό μια αντίσταση 220-330κω/2βαττ. Εν σειρά στη γραμμή του (+) βάλε ένα μπαλάστ και μετά έναν 0,01 + και - , για την εξουδετέρωση του βόμβου.* Η κατασκευή είναι απόλυτα ασφαλής*, μπορείς να βάζεις το φις όπως νάναι. Αν όμως έχεις στον πίνακα *ασφάλεια διαρροής, θα σου τη ρίχνει*.



 :Cursing:

----------


## itta-vitta

Πάντως δεν κοστίζει και πολλά ένας μ/σ απομόνωσης φάσεως 1/1 230/230_500-600μιλλΑ, για να έβαζες.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το γεγονός ότι πέφτει ο διακόπτης διαρροής με την αλλαγή του φις, δεν σημαίνει ότι η κατασκευή δεν είναι ασφαλής δηλ δεν κινδυνεύεις από το να σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα. Ο διακόπτης διαρροής αναγνωρίζει κάποιο ρεύμα στο σασί δηλ λαμβάνει κάτι σαν ψευτοδιέγερση-ψευδοσυναγερμό και  πέφτει.

----------


## FILMAN

HB, δύο παρατηρήσεις, η BY127 είναι για 1250V και όχι για 1000V όπως η 1Ν4007, και επίσης στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες, με όποιο τρόπο και να βάλει το φις στην πρίζα το ρελέ θα πέφτει (εφόσον βέβαια το σώμα του μηχανήματος είναι γειωμένο, πράγμα που βέβαια επιβάλλεται). Όχι μόνο θα πέφτει το ρελέ αλλά θα έχεις είτε βραχυκυκλώματα ημιπεριόδων είτε ηλεκτρολυτικούς που θα τρώνε AC. *Και αυτά γιατί ο φίλος προφανώς δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει ως γη το κοινό σημείο των πυκνωτών αλλά το σημείο -Y.T.*

----------


## itta-vitta

Ναι πράγματι οι ΒΥ127 είναι για 1250ν/1Α. Έχω καιρό να δω τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του. Πριν από 40+ χρόνια όταν εμφανίσθηκαν στην αγορά ή τουλάχιστον στην Ελληνική αγορά τα ΒΥ127, αντικατέστησαν τα 1/12 (ένα κάθετος 12) 1Α/1200ν. Οι έμποροι ηλεκτρονικών μας έδιναν τα ΒΥ 127 αντί για τα 1/12 και μας έλεγαν ότι αυτά είναι καινούρια διοδάκια, τα άλλα σταμάτησαν να τα φέρνουν. Τα 1ν4007 είναι 1000ν/1Α http://www.diodes.com/_files/datasheets/ds28002.pdf
. Έχω ακόμη ένα τέτοιο διπλασιασμό και λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Το (-) του τροφοδοτικού είναι το (-) του τελευταίου ηλεκτρολυτικού. Τον διαρροής τον έχω αποσυνδεδεμένο στο εργαστήριό μου που κάνω τις δοκιμές μου για να μη πέφτει όταν κάνω διάφορα. Τι παθαίνουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί όταν τρώνε ας. Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι ούτε θυμάμαι να διάβασα ποτέ κάτι σχετικό. Βλέπω μάλιστα στους 2πλασιασμούς , 3πλασιασμούς κλπ ημίσεως κύματος ηλεκτρολυτικό να είναι εν σειρά στο ας. Δες τα σχέδια στην προηγούμενη σελίδα που ανέβασε ένας φίλος. Ο εν λόγω 2πλασιασμός είναι πλήρους κύματος και αποτελείται από δύο εν σειρά απλές ανορθώσεις ημίσεως κύματος, μία θετική και μια αρνητική.
*Τον έχεις κατασκευάσει τον συγκεκριμένο 2πλασιασμό*;
Πέραν αυτών που έχουμε πει, για όσους είναι λάτρεις του συγκεκριμένου κυκλώματος, θεωρώ ότι καλύτερο είναι να βάζουν ένα μ/σ μεταξύ ας και ανόρθωσης.

----------


## FILMAN

ΗΒ, δεν χρειάζεται να το κατασκευάσω για να ανακαλύψω τα προβλήματα. Αναφέρομαι στο σχήμα που έχεις βάλει στο #14. Εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις τη γραμμή -Υ.Τ. ως γείωση για το κύκλωμά σου (ώστε να έχεις μια τάση Β+ των 650VDC ως προς γη χρησιμοποιώντας τη γραμμή +Υ.Τ. ως Β+), τότε *αυτόματα έχεις συνδέσει το σημείο -Υ.Τ. με τη γείωση της πρίζας των 230V.* Εάν λοιπόν η φάση και ο ουδέτερος συνδεθούν *όπως στο σχήμα,* τότε *η D2 βραχυκυκλώνει τις αρνητικές ημιπεριόδους της φάσης με τη γη* (η τάση φάσης - γης είναι 230VAC). Αν συνδέσεις τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο *ανάποδα από ότι είναι σημειωμένα στο σχήμα,* τότε *στα άκρα του με πολικότητα ηλεκτρολυτικού C2 εφαρμόζονται 230VAC!* Στα υπόλοιπα κυκλώματα διπλασιαστών που ανέφερες, *μολονότι η τάση εισόδου είναι AC, σε κανένα πυκνωτή δεν εφαρμόζεται τάση (και) με ανάποδη πολικότητα!* Άλλο τί είναι η τάση *στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος* και άλλο τί είναι η τάση *στα άκρα* κάποιου από τους πυκνωτές!

Το κύκλωμα του #14 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί *ΜΟΝΟ αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ως γείωση για το κύκλωμά σου το σημείο 0 δηλαδή τον ουδέτερο,* οπότε θα έχεις τελικά μια θετική και μια αρνητική τάση των 325V ως προς γη! Φυσικά στην περίπτωση αυτή θα γίνει αυτό που είπες, δηλαδή θα πέσει το ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακα μολονότι το κύκλωμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα, αφού ο ουδέτερος είναι ήδη γειωμένος. Δηλαδή μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο αν δεν έχεις ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακα (τώρα πια απαγορεύεται) ή αν δεν γειώσεις το μεταλλικό σασί της κατασκευής σκεφτόμενος ότι ο ουδέτερος που είναι ενωμένος πάνω του έχει δυναμικό 0 ως προς γη (εντούτοις κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι ασφαλές). Δηλαδή στην πραγματικότητα μόνο σε εγκαταστάσεις με ουδετερογείωση μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις... Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν συνδέσεις τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο ανάποδα, τότε έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα φάσης - γης αν το μεταλλικό σασί είναι γειωμένο, ή σίγουρο θάνατο αν δεν είναι και το ακουμπήσεις, αφού στην τελευταία περίπτωση το μεταλλικό σασί είναι άμεσα ενωμένο με τη φάση!

----------


## p.gabr

Οι αναλύσεις  του Φιλλιπου κάλυψαν τους πάντες 
Το θέμα της ανόρθωσης διπλασιασμου επίσης καλύφθηκε, καθώς και οι κίνδυνοι. 

Υπάρχει όμως και κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να αναφερθεί.
Ότι φτιάχνουμε έχουμε την ευθύνη της κατασκευής γνωρίζοντας  ότι το ρεύμα σκοτώνει και προσέχουμε. Όμως πρέπει στο βάθος του μυαλού μας επιτέλους να καταλάβουμε ότι' αυτό το πράγμα μπορεί να πέσει σε άλλα χέρια και οφείλουμε να τους προστατέψουμε .

Αγαπητέ φίλε κάνε αυτό που θες αλλά καν το σωστά . Για 50€ δεν νομίζω να αξίζει το ρίσκο

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν τίθεται θέμα, συζήτηση κάνουμε άλλωστε. Λέμε ότι παλιά τα πράγματα ήταν αλλιώς, ο ουδετερος ήταν ξεχωριστός δεν γειωνόταν και αν δούλευες φάση - γείωση, όπως δείχνουν κάποια σχέδια του Τριλιανού, δεν έγραφε το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ. 
Και κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τον ουδέτερο για κεραία στα ΑΜ, με επαγωγικό πηνίο και πυκνωτή.
Επίτρέψτε μου χωρίς παρεξήγηση να πω ότι πέραν των θεωριών και των αναλύσεων που αναμφισβήτητα κάποιοι είναι γνώστες, καλό είναι να μη φτιάχνουν μόνο σχέδια στο μυαλό τους αλλά να παίρνουν και κανένα κολλητήρι να τα φτιάχνουν και στην πράξη, για να βλέπουν κάποια πράγματα που στην πράξη είναι αλλιώς.

----------


## FILMAN

ΗΒ, για ποιες εποχές μιλάς; Ο ουδέτερος δεν νομίζω κάποτε να μην ήταν γειωμένος, και αν συνέβαινε αυτό τότε πώς μπορούσες να τροφοδοτήσεις κάτι από φάση - γείωση; Και γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή να μην έγραφε ο μετρητής αφού όλοι οι μετρητές με βάση το ρεύμα της φάσης (μόνον) καταγράφουν; Μόνο εάν είχε συνδεθεί (σκόπιμα; ) η φάση και ουδέτερος ανάποδα στον μετρητή θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πάντα φυσικά με γειωμένο ουδέτερο.

Δυστυχώς μέσα από το φόρουμ μπορούν να μεταδοθούν μόνο κείμενα και εικόνες και όχι αντικείμενα ή δραστηριότητες οπότε μπορούμε να γράφουμε αλλά όχι να εκτελούμε πειράματα. Αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση θα σου πρότεινα λοιπόν να (ξανα; ) κατασκευάσεις το διπλασιαστή που έβαλες στο #14 ενώνοντας το σημείο -Υ.Τ. στο ήδη γειωμένο σασί της κατασκευής σου (για να έχεις μια θετική τάση +650V ως προς γη), και να το τροφοδοτήσεις χωρίς μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης βάζοντας τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο και από την καλή και από την ανάποδη. Παράκαμψε και το ρελέ διαρροής για να μην πέφτει, και πες μας τί έγινε, δηλαδή αν δούλεψε ή αν ρίχνει ασφάλειες, καίει διόδους και σκάει ηλεκτρολυτικούς, για να διαπιστώσουμε κι εμείς τί είναι αυτό που στην πράξη είναι αλλιώς σε σχέση με τη θεωρία. Εγώ δεν θα το κάνω, ξέρω / καταλαβαίνω τί θα γίνει αν δώσω 230V*AC* στα άκρα ηλεκτρολυτικού 100μF 400 ... 450V ο οποίος έχει πολικότητα, επίσης ξέρω / καταλαβαίνω τί θα γίνει αν συνδέσω μια δίοδο 1Ν4007 ή BY127 ανάμεσα στη φάση και τη γείωση όπου υπάρχουν 230VAC με δυνατότητα παροχής μερικών δεκάδων ή εκατοντάδων Α (ανάλογα με την ποιότητα της γείωσης).

----------

